# Not a clue what this plant is called!



## silentoak (Mar 17, 2011)

I got this type of plant from someone who I bought some fish from, but neither him nor me have a clue what this plant is called.

It's not a pretty plant imo, but a very effective reproducer!








(same picture as used in my RCS question thread, could take more if needed)


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Water Sprite


----------



## silentoak (Mar 17, 2011)

plantedinvertz said:


> Water Sprite


Thanks! I have tons floating at the top of my tank, almost like a rootforest, love the look of it.

Must be pretty common I suppose.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 on water sprite


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

water sprite for sure, i am looking at some in my african fry tank right now...grows like mad


----------

